# Nova's Northern Light, White Widow, Top44 Grow! (And More...)



## Nova (Oct 21, 2007)

So after a horribly disastrous germination issue with my last batch of beans, im back at it again with a new batch and quite a few different strains, with more to come. 

With this grow i have taken every precaution, with picture documentation! Right now i have 6 Nirvana - Northen Lights in Jiffy plugs, 3  Nirvana -  Top44 in germ, and 3 Nirvana - White Widow in germ. 

The Northern Lights were successfully germinated and have been in jiffy plugs for 3 days now! The germ tray sits on one 17w Hydorfarm heating mat and the mat has the capability of heating it upto 10-20F hotter than the ambient air temperature, ambient air temperature is 65-75. Inside the germ tray is a modified cookie sheet cooling rack, cut to fit, to allow air to circulate around the entire plug. Right now i have a 100w CFL hanging above the germ tray to provide some light when the babies pop. My main grow lamp is a 175w Hydrofarm Metal Halide Sunburst system. When the babies pop, the CFL will be turned off and the metal halide will be turned on! The MH is off to conserve energy and lamp life. For flower, when the time comes, i have 2 400w Hydrofarm High Pressure Sodium Sunburst systems. Safety lenses and a cooling/fan system is in the process of being ordered for all 3 systems.

Pictures of the germination technique and process of the White Widow and Top44


*The beans...*

* The tools, 1 pair of tongs, the beans, a plate, stack of paper towels...*

*Paper towels folded into two seperate stacks, both having 16 layers of towel each.*

*3 beans of each new strain laid onto paper towel using tongs! Each paper towel is moist to the touch using luke-warm water!*


*Paper towels with beans inside are put into their respectively labeled baggies!*

*Baggies are sealed and air has been taken out. Both baggies are set on a plate, which has been set on a heating pad set on MEDIUM!*

*Plate and heating pad are covered up with a towel to prevent light getting in and to lock in warmth.*


_ Now we have some pics of the general growing area, setup, and hardware!_


*Picture of the 6 Northern Lights in Jiffy Plugs. Notice cookie sheet on bottom of tray to allow air to circulate the whole area around the jiffy plug.*

*Picture of the grow lights/lamps. Notice the 100w CFL working lamp, and right above it is the mac-daddy lamp, the 175w Hydrofarm MH Sunburst.
*
*

* The germ and seedling phase has been moved inside to further control air temperatures, our outside air has been in the low 60's during the day and low to mid 40's at night! 

_*Strains to come...*_
Dutch Passion - Purple #1
Nirvana - Misty
_Strains arrived and set for germination, see below!_​ Thanks to all who have helped me so far!

Nova


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey Nova, everything looks good with the exception of the heating pad.

I've never used one and had perfect success. I'm afraid that with all that heat, it's going to cook your beans instead of germing them.

Good luck to you. It'll be interesting to see what results you get with the heat.


----------



## Nova (Oct 21, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey Nova, everything looks good with the exception of the heating pad.
> 
> I've never used one and had perfect success. I'm afraid that with all that heat, it's going to cook your beans instead of germing them.
> 
> Good luck to you. It'll be interesting to see what results you get with the heat.



It has been crazy cold here, like around 60 during the day and low-40's at night. The heating pad was set there to provide a little more heat. I actually just lowered the heat down to low and set a towel underneath the plate! I also moved the towel from the top and set another plate on top of it instead! 

Here's a pic of the newer setup...

Thanks for the advice Stoney, after reading your post i went and checked the temp of the plate and it was a little too warm than i thought it should be, so i moved some things around. Right now, my house is about 63F, which is a bit cold, so thats why i opted to put some kind of heat element on it. They will stay the way they are for 48 hours, after that i will come back and post some more results!


----------



## Nova (Oct 21, 2007)

Picture of the thermostat in the house.....keep in mind, it is 65F with our house heater on, at night the heater is turned off, so the house will go to low 50's at night easily....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 21, 2007)

Nova said:
			
		

> Picture of the thermostat in the house.....keep in mind, it is 65F with our house heater on, at night the heater is turned off, so the house will go to low 50's at night easily...


 
Man, it would cost me a fortune to do that. I keep my a/c at 78 for most of the year and when it gets cold, I keep the heat at 70.

I guess Florida has me spoiled.

The heating pad might be a good idea at that temp!

I'm looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## dsm1998gst (Oct 21, 2007)

good luck withthe grow


----------



## Nova (Oct 21, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Man, it would cost me a fortune to do that. I keep my a/c at 78 for most of the year and when it gets cold, I keep the heat at 70.
> 
> I guess Florida has me spoiled.
> 
> ...



there is a huge energy crisis where i live, so they have varying rates for different seasons and different parts of the days in those seasons. In the day during summer is gonna be the most expensive, cuz most run their ac's then. In winter and fall, which it is here right now, the most expensive time to run electrical things is in the night time, thats when most run their heaters. Im just a poor college student, so we just grab blankets and pile on some layers! It's cheaper....the children have a personal heatin system in their room tho and so do the other babies! :hubba:


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 22, 2007)

It's usually extremely hot here where I am, keeping A/C on at 78 during our non-winter seasons is EXPENSIVE!!! Not to mention, when it does eventually get cold here, it's a humid, rainy cold air and it's hard to keep the thermo at 68 with heater... So I will have cold temp problems in my grow area as well. 

I can't wait to see the white widow grow log... If it's detailed enough, I might follow it to the "T" :ignore:


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 22, 2007)

*'Sup dude :wave:. Looks like u have everything in order. a warm +rep comin your way. im pullin up a chair for this one. great start. keepin it green, e :bong2:*


----------



## Nova (Oct 22, 2007)

Received some more beans today....


Nirvana - Misty
Dutch Passion - Purple #1
Pictures will be posted shortly!


----------



## Nova (Oct 22, 2007)

So here we are, the last set of the bean strains to be germinated. Like the white widow and top44 germ process, every part of the process was pictured and was done with every precaution in mind. 

I hope this grow journal provides information for everyone, i know a few of you are looking at the top44, and i am very eager to see the results from all the beans i have planted/germ'd! 

*ON WITH THE GROW!!!!!!!!!!*




*We got the tools of the trade! 2 Ziploc baggies that are appropriately labeled,  the beans, a plate, and a pair of sterile tongs to handle the seeds, 2 sets of paper towels folded*


*Paper towels were moist using luke-warm as always and 3 seeds of each strain were set on each set of towels.*


*Paper towels were folded over and slippied into their baggies and most of the air was extracted out of each baggie.*


*Baggies were put with their others sisters who are still germing! From top of plate to bottom of plate we got, White Widow, Misty, Top 44, Purple #1!*


*Top plate was then placed back on top, door was shut, and we should see some serious results in another 48 hours from the white widow and top44 beans! *



Again, i cannot thank everyone enough for the help they have provided! A big thanks goes to Stoney Bud for his expertise and persistence in accomplishing this grow, and of course Dr. Chronic, for providing some excellent beans at an excellent price!


Nova


----------



## Nova (Oct 23, 2007)

I checked on the White Widow and Top44 seeds today, its been about 3 days in the paper towels, and expected to see all the beans germ'd! However, right now only 1 White Widow beans has germ'd, the other two have cracked but no tap root showing yet. For Top44, the shells on the seeds havent even cracked, so i used the soaking method to soften them. I will keep them in the sterile shot glass for a day on the warm plate for the day so soften them up a bit and put them back into the paper towels for another try. 

I did get a little anxious today and checked out Misty and what should my eyes see......3 little taproots and all are germ'd for me! Into Jiffy pellets they go!

What a birthday week i am having as i also checked out my Purple #1, and whaddya know, 3 out of 3 seeds got roots....guess what.....into the jiffy cube!

So far so good folks!

I still have no sprouts from the northern lights, but i presume it is going to take them awhile!

_Pictures of the Top 44 Soak...._


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like fun man!  Best of luck with you on this grow! :aok:

Mind doing me a favor and having the MP server host your pictures rather than image shack?  Thanks!


----------



## Nova (Oct 23, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Looks like fun man!  Best of luck with you on this grow! :aok:
> 
> Mind doing me a favor and having the MP server host your pictures rather than image shack?  Thanks!



No problem! I only used imageshack cuz they resize the pics down and everything....you want me to re-up all the pics to the server?


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 23, 2007)

Ah, that's just a waste at this point IMO... just in the future bro.


----------



## Nova (Oct 23, 2007)

So here's the finished products so far....

From left to right.....


3 Dutch Passion - Purple #1
3 Nirvana - Misty
1 Nirvana - White Widow
6 Nirvana - Northern Lights
Strains still waiting to germ...


Nirvana - Top 44
Will give you updates when they sprout or the Top44's crack and go into towels, whichever comes sooner!


----------



## Nova (Oct 23, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Ah, that's just a waste at this point IMO... just in the future bro.



Too late....


----------



## Nova (Oct 24, 2007)

So this morning i got up and checked on the 3 Top44's i had soaking, and still no cracked beans. I decided to put them back into paper towels. I also added 3 more Top44's in the hopes that one or two would germinate. So now there are 6 Top44 beans that are waiting to germ.

Also, with the remaining 2 White Widow beans, still no cracks yet.  Im  just gonna keep them in paper towels  in hopes something happens. 

Still no sprout from the beans that did germ, but its only been a day, and i really wasnt expecting a sprouts to show just yet. Just keeping this journal well documented and up to date....

Nova


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 24, 2007)

*'Sup dude :ciao: try using tweezers or a razor blade and gently crack the tip of the seed along stem and replace back in water, guarantee you'll see taproot within hours. sometimes the husks are too thick for water to penertate and trigger cell division. dont foret to add a lit'l h2o2 in the water,  oxygen deprivation = dead beans.my 0.02. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2007)

Heres a few shots of mine. Good luck with the rest of your grow. May all your plants be ladies.


----------



## Nova (Oct 24, 2007)

eyeslikedonuts said:
			
		

> *'Sup dude :ciao: try using tweezers or a razor blade and gently crack the tip of the seed along stem and replace back in water, guarantee you'll see taproot within hours. sometimes the husks are too thick for water to penertate and trigger cell division. dont foret to add a lit'l h2o2 in the water,  oxygen deprivation = dead beans.my 0.02. peace, e :bong2:*



Thanks for the input! Im gonna let them soak in the paper towels for one more day, and then im going to try this! When you say stem, do you mean the pointy end of the seed or the blunted end of the seed. Im assuming you mean blunted end of the seed as that where it looks like it was connected to a "stem'. 

It's kinda strange actually, the original 3 beans i put in are substantially darker than the ones i put in there today, in fact, they are almost black lookin instead of that pretty tan color. Strange none the less, i dont know what it means, maybe its just the water penetrating slowly and thats what caused the color to change....

Nova


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 24, 2007)

Nova said:
			
		

> When you say stem, do you mean the pointy end of the seed or the blunted end of the seed. Im assuming you mean blunted end of the seed as that where it looks like it was connected to a "stem'. Nova



*'Sup Nova :ciao: I apologize for misinforming and confusing you. What i meant to say was crack it along the "seam" on the pointed end. I hate it when i dont proof read before i sumbit a post hehe. good luck man. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 24, 2007)

i wouldn`t crack the seed yourself until atleast 2 weeks of various methods of germination attempts, that`s a deffinate "last resort" man.
just keep on what your doing now-the cup of water and paper towel methods, you should leave them sealed in the bag with paper towels (dampened),sit them on top of your monitor or  power-pack-any warm object, and leave for 3 streight days.
after you`ve exhausted these methods, only then you should try crack the seed with a sterile razor,"IMO".


----------



## Nova (Oct 24, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> i wouldn`t crack the seed yourself until atleast 2 weeks of various methods of germination attempts, that`s a deffinate "last resort" man.
> just keep on what your doing now-the cup of water and paper towel methods, you should leave them sealed in the bag with paper towels (dampened),sit them on top of your monitor or  power-pack-any warm object, and leave for 3 streight days.
> after you`ve exhausted these methods, only then you should try crack the seed with a sterile razor,"IMO".



Ya, they were in the towels for like 2.5 days, not a single crack! I moved them to a shot glass filled with luke warm water for a day, and still no crack. So now they are back in paper towels....

Is it wierd that they have turned a blackish color....? Ive never seen a MJ bean do that, but then again, each bean/strain is like a person, different!

Nova


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah, they get darker when using the "cup of water" method, you should have given the beans a bit more time in the water though.
patience is a virtue "we" all have to have bundles of,lol.


----------



## Nova (Oct 25, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> yeah, they get darker when using the "cup of water" method, you should have given the beans a bit more time in the water though.
> patience is a virtue "we" all have to have bundles of,lol.



I have never used the cup of water method, i didnt know if it was gonna require a day or a week, figured i would give the water a try for a day and see what happens....maybe ill stick them back in the water then.....

Thank shuga-shuuuuuuuuuuug! 

Nova


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 25, 2007)

generally i will scuff them with sandpaper and soak in water. Cracking starts usually in a day or two. Tap root at 3 or 4 days.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 25, 2007)

no probs man,give the glass a lil` stir from time to time, to keep the water oxygenated.


----------



## Nova (Oct 25, 2007)

Seems im gettin alot of feedback on this soak method, so tonight im gonna pull the beans and stick them in a sterile shot glass full of water....

Let's see what happens.... :hubba:


----------



## Nova (Oct 25, 2007)

So i just got done givin the lil beans a gentle scuff and into the water they went. One of the beans i picked up with my tongs and it fell apart, like to the point where my tongs pinched together and damaged it, i dont think it will live. All the other were fine, and gave the end of them a gentle squeeze with the tongs and a very faint pop was heard and i could see a glimpse of white, i made sure not to squeeze too hard, just enough to heard that very faint pop of the seed cracking.

I also checked on my remaining white widow seeds, and from both i could see a small sliver of white shining through, so i kept them in the paper towels, and hopefully by morning i will have some real progress....

I cant wait for my beans already in my jiffy pellets to pop through, i check like hourly, hahaha, i know i got a couple more days on it. Im eager though, this is my first strain grow, so im very anxious, nervous, and a bit apprehensive about it. When its just bagseed, its no biggie, but these are special to me, i picked each one out cuz it had something special i would like to see and smoke. Ultimately, im gonna cross my purple #1 and my white widow, and see what i get! Hopefully some whurple widow! 


Nova


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 25, 2007)

sounds like a plan!


----------



## Nova (Oct 26, 2007)

Went and checked on the 5 top44 seeds and still no taproots or nothing, they were in paper towels for about 3-4 days and have been soaking for about 2 days now.

Also, the two remaining white widow beans havent germ'd either. im getting a bit worried, but let's see whats happens!


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

well hope everything goes well, i usually soak the beans overnight, take them out and place them in a dvd case with paper towel, set it on top of your monitor with it turned on and presto, change the paper towel everyday.
heres my first pure cfl grow results.





good luck!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 26, 2007)

don`t worry man, they will. it`s up to you if you want to change the paper-towel every day, IMO, i wouldn`t. keep it damp though...


----------



## Nova (Oct 26, 2007)

So two of the Top44 beans started to show a tap root and i planted them in jiffy cubes and put the rest of the other babies. I also went and thre the rest of the Top44 into a paper towel tonight as well as the rest of my White Widow beans! Let's see what pops up right, the more i have germing, the more of a chance i have of gettin a better female to male ratio, hopefully 100% fems!

So in the mean time, those beans that were put into jiffy cubes already still have no sprouts, but i am sure they are working under the soil, and patience is needed. 

I have noticed the Top44's have an abnormally thick outer-shell on the seeds, so a soak may be needed, but im gonna see how this paper towel thing works. Maybe those  seeds were just a  rare bunch....


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 26, 2007)

too true dude,no two beans alike.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Nova just thought id stop in been reading your thread and I'm sorry to hear that you are having a hard time with the seeds but it looks like your luck is changing good luck and hope they all end up ladies 

Hey have you tried to just pop a seed in soil? that's how i do all mine and never have a problem i make a little hole with my finger put the seed in brush the soil over it and spray the pot like every three hours if i can always keep the soil wet until your seed sprouts anyways every time i do it this way i get 100% germ rate never once have i had problems and only takes two three days tops under 24 hour light good luck peace


----------



## Nova (Oct 27, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Hey Nova just thought id stop in been reading your thread and I'm sorry to hear that you are having a hard time with the seeds but it looks like your luck is changing good luck and hope they all end up ladies
> 
> Hey have you tried to just pop a seed in soil? that's how i do all mine and never have a problem i make a little hole with my finger put the seed in brush the soil over it and spray the pot like every three hours if i can always keep the soil wet until your seed sprouts anyways every time i do it this way i get 100% germ rate never once have i had problems and only takes two three days tops under 24 hour light good luck peace



That's how i was doing it, but i wasnt using jiffy cibes at the time either, just plain on black gold seedling mix. I think i may try to just pop one in the soil and see what happens....I got all these strains sittin around....lol


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 27, 2007)

hey Check out my Stoney Bud seeds that was germinated in soil they popped in two days  I never have a problem that way good luck  latter

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=167636#post167636


----------



## Nova (Oct 27, 2007)

So i went and did my daily check on the germing babies, and what did i find?

IM A DADDY!!!!!

One of my Nirvana - Misty's popped up and is growing strong. The other one is my Dutch Passion - Purple #1, and it is already showin that beautiful purple phenotype! 

Im so happy...i cant wait for the others to pop as well!


----------



## Nova (Nov 1, 2007)

So, a quick update on the progress of the grow, slow but progressive.

Currently i have two strong Nirvana - Misty sprouts. I would've had two Dutch Passion - Purple #1 sprouts, but it seems one of them just was too weak to go on, however i do have a second sprout, which seems to be doing nicely so far.

I still have yet to see a Top44 or White Widow sprout at all, wondering maybe if the seeds themselves were not quite ready to be plucked from the plant. 
I plan on writing the Doc and seeing what he has to say. Im using the same method i used to germ the Purple #1 and the Misty, so i know its not my methods fault for the plants not sprouting. so we will see what he says...

The ironic thing, is that both of these strains are Nirvana breeds, and with the recent diffifulty with Nirvana, it wouldnt suprise me if they shipped off a bad batch to Doc. I know both of these specific Nirvana strains are quite popular, so if the individuals are getting ripped of by a breeder, why wouldnt wholesale peeps as well? Either way, we will see what happens when i write Doc.

Nova


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 1, 2007)

Odd that you're having problems with the Widow's popping.  From the looks of it, I got some Nirvana White Widow around the same time as you and 3 of 3 germed and broke soil pretty fast.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

give em time home slice lol


----------



## Nova (Nov 3, 2007)

So after sending an Email to Doc explaining the troubles i am having with these White Widow and Top44 seeds, he is sending me out another pack of beans of each strain. We both believe that maybe there was some extreme temperature situations or something of this nature that just shocked the beans in transit preventing them from growing.

Again, i would just like to reiterate that this whole situation is why i choose to do my business with Doc. If this had been Nirvana themselves or some other bean broker, lol, id be lucky to get sent out some more beans, if a reply back to the email at all! This just goes to show you, that Doc stands behind his beans as quality beans and not just out to make a quick buck, but actually shows he has compassion and service.

Anyways, im really lookin forward to starting some WW and Top44 and seeing the results...Till the beans arrive......

Misty is doing fabolous, strong, healthy, and eager to go to the light...lol

Ciao!


Nova


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 3, 2007)

well thanks brother, looks like i know where iam gettin my next selection of beans, infact, i think iam gonna go take alook at the next buy, thanks alot hombre, mucho gusto


----------



## Nova (Nov 4, 2007)

Here's an update on Misty, a look at the setup....yes, all those jiffy cubes are beans waiting to sprout! lol.  I think there's like 20 or so....on the far right are the white widow beans, yup, im still giving them a shot... :hubba:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey nova glad to see that misty is going strong good luck on those other beans But I'm sure misty is gonna make you a happy dad peace


----------



## Nova (Nov 4, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Hey nova glad to see that misty is going strong good luck on those other beans But I'm sure misty is gonna make you a happy dad peace



im sure she will too! i really want them all to give me atleast one good female from each strain! 

its :hairpull: not knowing if its gonna be a fem or not!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow...looks to be a great grow. 20 or so? Lol...sounds like me.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 4, 2007)

lol no shizzle sounds like me when i know i got room lmfao haha great, great to see so many with green fever


dc

edit: p.s. plant the $#@#ing world up lol


----------



## Nova (Nov 5, 2007)

I got 3 new sprouts! Things are coming along nicely, and i cannot wait till Doc's beans hit my door....


Top left sprout is a Dutch Passion - Purple #1
Top right sprout is a Nirvana - Misty
Bottom right sprout is a Nirvana - Misty
The other picture is of my oldest Misty plant, she's a little over 1 week old!


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 5, 2007)

nice nice, now comes the fun part, transplant is a lil bit of abump, but you'll get there!!!! 



dc


----------



## Nova (Nov 6, 2007)

Just another update on the grow with some pics. I have 8 sprouts now, all strong and growing nicely.


5 Nirvana - Misty plants

3 Dutch Passion - Purple #1
In the pic of the sprouts, sprouts on the right are the Misty's and the sprouts on the left are Purple #1!

The other pic is of my oldest Misty, which is going on 9 days! Damn, this growin indoors is killer, ive made a very bad habit of checkin on them, distracts me from the kids and other household duties, haha!

It's much easier when they are in the greenhouse outside, then they arent in my face as much, but i guess it makes it more convienant for watering purposes. This is also my most photographed grow!

Still waiting on my White Widow and Top44 beans from Doc, those should rock when i get them into a jiffy cube! Excited....

Nova


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 6, 2007)

You lucky man. I want some DP Purple. I'm def going to watch this one.


----------



## Nova (Nov 6, 2007)

All the babies are now in peet pots. I prefer to use mediums and materials that make transfering easier and less stressful on the plants.

the jiffy plugs just gets put into the peet pot and soil is added, and when it comes time for the final transplant, the peet pot gets set into a big 5 gallon bucket with holes drilled in the bottom. Overtime the walls of the peet pot deteriorate due to moisture in the surrounding soil and the roots just bust through. I find that transplanting this way induces almost none to very-very minimal stress on the plant! 


Will post pics when i see some more progress, probably tomorrow! 


Im lookin forward to gettin these top44 beans and white widow beans in....The other top44 and white widow jiffy cubes will remain until they can be replaced....

Nova


----------



## Nova (Nov 7, 2007)

So here's a pic with everyone in their new homes. Also is a pic of what everything looks like now, i keep strict tabs on the plants, when they pop and what the watering schedule is....notice the BORN ON DATES on the tags, this helps me keep track of their nutrient feeding as well as their current growth as compared to the rest of their siblings!

I also took a pic of the big sister plant, she will be getting her first nutrients in about 2-3 days and will be going to the greenhouse in about a week! She'll spend about another 2 weeks in the greenhouse until she reaches maturity. Once maturity is reached a cutting will be taken to determine sex, and if all goes well, she will spend the rest of her days in the "East Wing" of the greenhouse under the HPS. 

More pics to come....

Nova


----------



## Nova (Nov 11, 2007)

So today 3 of the biggest Misty plants got moved into 1.3 Gallon plastic homes! There were alot of roots showing out of the bottom of the peet pots, so planted them in to bigger pots so they may continue their growth. They should stay in these homes for about another 2-3 before they go into flower and will be transplanted for the last time into 5-gallon buckets. 

I moved the light down a bit and one of the plants suggered a little bit of heat burn, but have since raised the light, and it seems to be doing very well. 

These misty plants are really sky-rocketing, however, the purple seem to be coming along a bit slower, which is expected. 

My oldest misty will be starting her nutes on Tuesday, as she will be about 17 days old. The rest are still too young to be given nutes, as the soil has some nutes in it, worm castings and such....

Will post pics on Tuesday after the feeding....

Nova


----------



## Nova (Nov 11, 2007)

So i went and decided to just go ahead and shoot the pics before Tuesday. My big misty plant got burned pretty good....but she has alot of new growth and will pull through...just a minor set back. The light was about 8 inches from the tops, and imo, wasnt putting out very much heat at all. The light is now about 20"-23" from the tops now....the other two smaller misty plants who are only about 5 days old are fine...just the big girl who got a little sizzled...

Nova


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 11, 2007)

Great Grow Journal, Nova.  Your babies are looking good!


----------



## Nova (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, so i got another set of WW beans and Top44 beans in today and put them into jiffy cubes, the wait begins....

I also moved all my other babies into new homes yesterday, cleaned up the grow area, it was getting cluttered....check out da pics....my oldest plant is 20 days old....so in another week, maybe two, she will be heading to the flower room.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 16, 2007)

lookin good nova ur gonna have a regular jungle goin on their lol but lots of smoke hope all contuies to go good for u


----------



## Nova (Nov 20, 2007)

Alright, so after receiving my replacement beans from Doc, White Widow & Top 44, i got a 100% germ rate on them, so there must have been some issues with the previous beans!

They all got transplanted into bigger homes, should keep them happy for the next couple weeks. My other plants are all going strong, except for one Purple #1 plant, in the picture. It's growing disfigured and very-very slowly, not sure whats going on, but im giving it a shot. The Misty plants are shooting up like there's someone holdin fire to their roots....really amazaed and how they are coming along. All the Misty and Purple #1 plants are gettin nutes now...

You're probably asking what the numbers are.....they are.....


*5* - Nirvana Misty
*3 *- Dutch Passion Purple #1
*4 *- Nirvana Top 44
*3* - Nirvana White Widow
So i got 15 little babies, my oldest being 23 days old, located in the center of the pack! 

Just finished up some renovating work on the outside greenhouse and all the lights are hung and ready! Pictures to follow!

​


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Nova - gonna get like a jungle in there before you know it.  Love your strains.  Can't wait to see some fems and buds.

Good luck..............

PB


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 20, 2007)

*Looking good, Nova.  Curious to see how that little Purple does for ya... 

The others are looking very healthy!  Looking to see pics of the greenhouse set up.*


----------



## Nova (Dec 12, 2007)

Alright, so i finally got my new greenhouse built, and the ladies have suffered through some serious neglect! With holidays around and budgeting things out, it took longer than expected to not just get the materials, but also the time to build it! Check out the growroom specs in the Growroom Setup and Design forum, for now.....


Im still working on constructing the flower room, since it has to be light proof and have its own completely seperate environment than that of the veg room, its a bit more complicated and time consuming to build. I will be working in it, while the ladies sit in the veg room till its all done. I got some patch work to do, to make sure its completely light proof. Install hangers and a pulley system for the lights and install some light-proof venting/circulation systems! Should take about 2 weeks or so! 

Nova


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 15, 2007)

looking good nova by the way things sound everything is look up for ya good luck and see ya around soon


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 15, 2007)

hey just poped in to see whats going on and bam looking good can't wait to see more


----------



## Nova (Dec 28, 2007)

It's been awhile since i last updated....I bring good and bad news! Good news is that i have a few strong ladies on my hands! Bad news, is 2 out of 3 Dutch Passion are males and the 3rd is still yet undetermined. I posted some pics below, so give me your thoughts on this.....

I unfortunately went through a spell of power outages due to a faulty breaker which has now been fixed, and it sexed them! It almost looks as if it dropped its pollen, which is gonna ****, cuz i had a strong fem sittin next to that i didnt realize till after the fact, however, the fem is in its early stages so im hopin i can salvage what i have! If you notice in the group pic, i have the males seperated from the females, the males are on the left, and the females on the right!

Let's get your opinions!


p.s.
I attached a pic of the plants together as well!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 28, 2007)

*By the looks of that male you have pollen in your room for sure.  *


----------



## Nova (Dec 28, 2007)

Well i just got done throwing a trash bag over it, and the bludgering it to death against the fence!

It was sitting next to a very-very-very young female, her pistils must have just popped out earlier today! So im hoping no damage was done, the plant on the other side of it was a male as well, all the males have been trashed and disposed of! Any suggestions? I have the humidity in the room turned up a bit to create some heat so it is very wet in there, you can see the moisture on the walls....so im hopin that maybe the pollen just kind of stuck!


----------



## Nova (Mar 8, 2008)

So it been a long while since i posted here, very long! Alot has happened, changes, and outcomes.....here's an idea of what has happened since my last post, summary of course....


We fought of some severe weather events, including power outages
Financial changes of course
Rebuild of the greenhouse, 3 times, 2 for each storm we had and last one because i am no longer growing in the winter! 
Out of all the plants, all that survives is 1 strong Misty female and 1 stringy Top44, and 1 very-strong White Widow
So i made a definite decision not to grow in the winter months. This is my first winter grow, and it was by no means easy. Dealing with the severe weather fronts we had this winter i pulled through with more than i thought i would, so im grateful. The greenhouse got ripped to shreds by 70+mph winds and glass-like rain, TWICE! Another rebuild was done to have it transformed into a summer greenhouse, much easier!

Id like to thank everyone who has helped with this grow. My first winter and i pulled through with some results, satisfying ones too! 

Check out the pics i posted, they will probably be the last ones till after they are dried. 

Look Out For My Next Grow!!!!
Nirvana Chrystal
Nirvana Masterkush
Nirvana Misty
Nirvana Northern Lights
Nirvana Papaya
Nirvana White Widow​ 
Till then!

Nova

_Order of Pics:_
_#1. Misty Female (She's not anywhere near ready for harvest!)_
_#2. Misty's Cola (Top Portion)_
_#3. Misty's Fruits_
_#4. Misty's Fruits (Closer)_
_#5. White Widow Female (Not a single bud *yet*!)_
_#6 All Together (Family Shot)_


----------



## Melissa (Mar 8, 2008)

sorry to hear about the troubles 

beautiful plants and pics :tokie:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 16, 2008)

glad to see some females there dude, that was loads of pollen sacks in the previous pics and it has a habbit of sticking around.
have you been able to tell if they`ve been pollinated?
hope not man, good luck for the finishing stages bro.


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 16, 2008)

that set of males isn't so bad, u'll end up with some fantastic seeds, but theres no sure way of knowing what crossed with what and what not.

all in all its not a total loss.


----------



## Nova (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, after all is said and done, i only pulled out with the one strong female. This winter just sucked, lots of severe storms, plants had irregular light schedules even when vegging, and the flowering had the same. All of my dutch passion plants went hermie because of it. 

I have one Misty that is very strong that will be gettin cut down very shortly, and the White Widow hadnt even sexed yet when those males dropped, those bastards! The white widow i have since put back into veg, hopefully she turn out alright....she's gonna be massive by the end of this season if all goes well.


I have plucked a few samples from my strong Misty female and quick-dried them and gave them to friends, who are habitual p-heads, and they say its some wonder weed. :hubba:

Nova


----------



## Nova (Mar 17, 2008)

IT'S OFFICIALLY OVER!

Looked at the tric's today, majority was cloudy, so i cut the only female that survived my winter grow. Picture of what she turned out below, still wet not dried....

No idea of how much she put out till the drying is done....but ill post one last time with the weight! 

Thanks Everyone, and check out my new grow....

Nova


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey nova nice buds better to get some buds than no buds at all this winter was bad for me to but hopefully things will get better spring is almost here for me  nice Easter baskets:hubba:


----------



## Nova (Mar 18, 2008)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Hey nova nice buds better to get some buds than no buds at all this winter was bad for me to but hopefully things will get better spring is almost here for me  nice Easter baskets:hubba:



Hahaha, for sure!

I love easter baskets....especially the kind of easter baskets filled with those yummy caramel chocolate eggs, sooo bomb!!!

I want some ice cream now....bbl!

Nova 

:hubba:


----------



## smokybear (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice baskets of buds my friend. I'm sorry about the winter grow. Sounds like all kinds of problems but you stuck it out til the end and you will be rewarded in some way, even if it wasn't near what you were expecting. Spring is almost here and that means great potential. I hope everything turns out great for the new growing season my friend. Take care and keep us posted.


----------

